# Adding pics from flickr



## Lou

I uses flickr for pic hosting and I can't figure out how to add them to this forum, I have read the sticky and done a search but nothing came up. 

Can anybody help?

Cheers, Lou


----------



## Jaguar

from the faq:

Where is the HTML code and photo file link?

The HTML code to embed a photo in a web page that you used to find on the All Sizes page is now only in the Share menu above the photo, to the right of the Actions menu. We now also include BBCode! (standard message board code)

There are a few cases where the code may not be available: 1) If the photo is restricted. 2) If that person has turned off "Share this" or access to original files.

The direct link to a photo file is no longer shown on the page. Per the Flickr Community Guidelines "pages on other websites that display content hosted on flickr.com must provide a link from each photo or video back to its page on Flickr." Linking directly to the photo file doesn't do this.


----------

